# What do I do if I got summons



## Code5Sir (Feb 4, 2012)

Breakfast guys and gals !! - mtc

I gotta go to court because a cop wrote me a summons for ch 272 sec 36 Blasphemy for a misdemeanor... I blurted out JCs name in a bad way. Now I gotta go to court for it. Dang bro


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

Code5Sir said:


> Breakfast guys and gals !! - mtc
> 
> I gotta go to court because a cop wrote me a summons for ch 272 sec 36 Blasphemy for a misdemeanor... I blurted out JCs name in a bad way. Now I gotta go to court for it. Dang bro


Jesus... not this again.


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Code5Sir said:


> Breakfast guys and gals !! - mtc
> 
> I gotta go to court because a cop wrote me a summons for ch 272 sec 36 Blasphemy for a misdemeanor... I blurted out JCs name in a bad way. Now I gotta go to court for it. Dang bro


Just toss it, no need to worry. When they want you one of us will gladly give you a free ride.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I blurted out JCs name in a bad way.

Gil?


----------



## k12kop (May 24, 2005)

Write a note on it to the clerk of court (Use red ink) Tell him how you really feel (Don't sugar coat it) and mail it off and go your merry way.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

How much of complete ass were you that you got written for blasphemy? That's just funny.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Is this thread for real?


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

If this was even remotely real and a warrant did issue, I'd probably arrest you just for the fun of it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

> Section 36. Whoever wilfully blasphemes the holy name of God by denying, cursing or contumeliously reproaching God, his creation, government or final judging of the world, or by cursing or contumeliously reproaching Jesus Christ or the Holy Ghost, or by cursing or contumeliously reproaching or exposing to contempt and ridicule, the holy word of God contained in the holy scriptures_* shall be punished by imprisonment in jail for not more than one year or by a fine of not more than three hundred dollars, and may also be bound to good behavior. *_
> 
> http://www.malegislature.gov/Laws/GeneralLaws/PartIV/TitleI/Chapter272/Section36


I am guessing that this will now be a disqualifier for a LTC.

I could have been charging this in almost every third arrest I have made in my entire career. Who knew. Scheft never covered this in academy, and Pa Rogers never spoke of it any any in-service. I am charging this next time someone, screams "Jesus Christ" when I give them a big fat CMVI.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

GMass said:


> Rights of arrest? I can't find it on Hogan's Hand!


Take off your shoes and look there. If that fails, remove your pants. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Hogan is looking for hog


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Hogan wants to meet you in the alley for some shoot and tickle


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

JC? Izzat mean Juicy C*nt?


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

We call them signal 19, 38 if they're really fucked up 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Code5Sir (Feb 4, 2012)

My court appointed lawyer said I should plead non guilty and I'll prolly get a CWOF or something like that.. He said it will be continued with no findin' and only Jesus will no the truth wether I said his name or not


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2012)

GMass said:


> Rights of arrest? I can't find it on Hogan's Hand!


It could be constituted as a breach of the peace in your presence. I know that when I violate that particular law on a daily basis, I'm usually pretty animated when I do it.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Code5Sir said:


> My court appointed lawyer said I should plead non guilty and I'll prolly get a CWOF or something like that.. He said it will be continued with no findin' and only Jesus will no the truth wether I said his name or not


Go to court, stand on top of your lawyer's table, and scream at the top of your lungs "Fuck you!!!! Only God can judge me!!!!"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

263FPD said:


> Go to court, stand on top of your lawyer's table, and scream at the top of your lungs "Fuck you!!!! Only God can judge me!!!!"


Sounds reasonable to me.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Code5Sir (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks everyone. Reading everyone's hysterical remarks about my nonsense post have made the last three double shifts fly by. I apologize in advance for being a newb to this site and creating a ruckus. I'll go find my discipline at the water tower. 

Code 5 for the night


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

263FPD said:


>


*Looks like Judy has some blood splatter on her face.*


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

HousingCop said:


> *Looks like Judy has some blood splatter on her face.*


Zits

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Code5Sir said:


> Thanks everyone. Reading everyone's hysterical remarks about my nonsense post have made the last three double shifts fly by. I apologize in advance for being a newb to this site and creating a ruckus. I'll go find my discipline at the water tower.
> 
> Code 5 for the night


Considering you are 112 years old, maybe you should reconsider doing those doubles. Just sayin'

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2012)

263FPD said:


> Zits


Or track marks.


----------



## Code5Sir (Feb 4, 2012)

263FPD said:


> Considering you are 112 years old, maybe you should reconsider doing those doubles. Just sayin
> 
> Balancing the sleep/work continuum can be a daunting task for a 112 year old.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

LMFAO Gohome and grab a beer.


----------

